# New Contest Category at Que and Cruz



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 5, 2011)

We will hold a Ranchers Choice Cup beef category. This is KCBS sanctioned and there are only 9 contests that were chosen. This is an added category and not mandatory for anyone who doesn't want to compete in it. It will NOT effect the KCBS scores or GC out come. This is a separate award. I am still getting details in but I think this is how its going to work. This is a Beef category, can be sirloin, filet, ect. The beef must be purchased from Safeway. The closest Safeway to us is in Culpeper VA. I am trying to get them to bring the beef to us so my teams don't have to travel to get it from there. I'll let you all know when I find out. Here is the break down of prize money for this contest.

(1st place - $900, 2nd place - $700 and 3rd place - $500)
Given out at Que and Cruz

The winner of the contest will then qualify for the Ranchers Choice Points Chase Program

($5,000 for 1st, $2,500 for 2nd, and $1,000 for 3rd)
Given out at the KCBS awards banquet January 2012

More information to come but you can check out this website:http://www.kcbs.us/beefcupevents

Regional Event Schedule
Event Location Dates Local Retailer
Morgan Hill No Bull BBQ Cookoff Morgan Hill, CA 5/6/2011 Safeway
Green Lane Fire “Smoke in the Valley” Green Lane, PA 5/12/2011 Genuardi's
Red, White & Bar-B-Q Westmont, IL 5/27/2011 Dominicks
Orange County BBQ Festival Costa Mesa, CA 6/10/2011 Vons
Que & Cruz Summer Festival Louisa, VA 7/15/2011 Safeway
Holy Smoke BBQ Easton, MD 7/21/2011 Safeway
Krystal 93 BBQ at the Summit Dillon, CO 8/12/2011 Safeway
City of Bedford Blues & BBQ Fest Bedford, TX 9/2/2011 Tom Thumb
Dell Webb BBQ Throwdown Buckeye, AZ 11/11/2011 Safeway


----------

